# Trimming Hoyt Super Rest



## hooktonboy (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Radian

Will try to put a pic up in a bit. All I usually do with mine is

1 - Cut off the "pressure point" flap just above the rest arm (so the button can work properly.

2 - Shorten the hook so the arm just supports the arrow. I don't usually go as far as cutting the whole hooked bit off, I just leave a very small amount of the curve as I find it just leaves enough slope for the arrow to naturally seat against the button. (Some people cut off more and leave it flat.)

When I've finished trimming, viewed from above you can't see the rest arm.

Be interested to see any different variations of this, though.

Steve


----------



## hooktonboy (Nov 21, 2007)

Ermmm - think I've got this right... (umm - I think we need a decent photographer)


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

That pretty much sums it up...

Great little rest. More folks should be using these instead of the over-engineered-magnetic drop-away-do-everything-but-shoot-the-arrow-for-you rests... 

I saw quite a few bows with these rests on them in Athens, so they must work okay.

John.


----------



## Radian (Oct 5, 2009)

Great

Thank you very much for going to the trouble.


----------



## hooktonboy (Nov 21, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> Great little rest. More folks should be using these instead of the over-engineered-magnetic drop-away-do-everything-but-shoot-the-arrow-for-you rests...
> 
> John.


Agree. I read that Rick used these and had got his 1352 with one - figured it would be all the rest I ever needed. Mr McKinney - did you trim yours at all?

Radian - no problem:wink:


----------



## profmom6 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Which one?*

John,

Which rest do you use?

--Brandi


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Generally a simple ARE. I like the idea that the light wire arm will provide minimal interference if I have a bad release and a vane strikes it. And I've seen a great number of top archers worldwide that use a simple ARE rest.

Not much can go wrong with that rest, but I will admit, I've used the Hoyt Superrest in the past and wouldn't be at all afraid to use it again. What I often am amazed at are the lengths and money folks will go through to find a rest that does so much, when all a rest really needs to do is stay put and support the arrow for the first inch or so on release. A nail would do the very same job.

My daughter's bow has a Superrest on it because it's inexpensive, bulletproof, and the little "finger" helps keep the arrow on the rest for her.

John.


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

I wonder how much you could sell a nail for in an Archery Shop?:wink:


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

I used to cut the pressure point area and clipped the tip off in the beginning because I thought it was necessary. In the end I did nothing to it and it worked just fine. Eventually the tip that held against the arrow would break off but it did not change my grouping what-so-ever. And yes, I used it to shoot my 1352 and a couple of 1340's. It works as good as any rest. The biggest problem you can run into is that if you are not tuned properly you can wear it down quickly. Carbon shafts are abrasive and plastic can wear fast! If you are tuned right, the rest should last at least 10,000 shots. I know some think I am exaggerating but I only went through three rests at the most per year and I shot at least 200 arrows per day 5-6 days a week. I figured about 35,000 to 40,000 arrows per year.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wait... why are you guys trimming this rest? I am considering buying a hoyt super rest and was doing research on it when i saw this thread. What does trimming the rest do?


----------



## hooktonboy (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello Hoytshooter...

As you can see from Rick's post, trimming probably doesn't do anything much at all !

Depends how you plan to use it I think. If you are using as a basic rest without a pressure button as well, then you shouldn't need to trim anything. Some archers use them with pressure button etc and like to trim it as shown above - removing the pressure point "flap" allows us to feel we're not getting any interference with the pressure button setting, and shortening the hook bit allows us to think there's less chance of the hook interfering with arrow flight. In reality - well I suppose it will depend on set-up - but I think there's a good chance that it will work fine untrimmed, whatever set-up you have....


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

cutting the springy section off allows the plunger full contact. Leaving it on would mean that after a certain distance of plunger depression, the springy section would take over and the pressure from the plunger would not be constant or consistent.

cutting off the edge of the rest arm ensures the minimum contact between the arrow and the rest, making the release cleaner.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks, I was wondering if I needed to cut off the arm for my button to work.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm kinda new to this stuff. what is a button and what does it do?


----------



## Zbone (Aug 4, 2012)

limbwalker - didn't you say in another thread that if using these Hoyt Super rests you could get away from using a plunger button at all?


----------

